# Industrial Engineering Books



## ashmatalam (13 يونيو 2011)

Industrial Engineering Books
Software Product Lines in Action: The Best Industrial Practice in Product Line Engineering 
Industrial Catalysis: A Practical Approach
Industrial Plasma Engineering: Volume 1: Principle
Protein Engineering For Industrial Biotechnology 
Industrial Plasma Engineering: Applications 
Fractals in Engineering: New Trends in Theory and Applications
The Impact of Academic Research on Industrial Performance
http://www.onlineglobalgroup.com/apps/blog/categories/show/1066185-industrial-engineering


----------

